# Final Fantasy 14 Beta is out!



## TechPowerDown (Sep 1, 2010)

So, its finally here, square fans gather round.

*FINAL FANTASY 14 BETA IS OUT!*

I've been waiting for this moment, the even better thing is the character you create will still be available if you play on the same server post-release! 

You can get the beta here

Cheers!!


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 1, 2010)

sweet deal thanks. I almost preordered this for beta access, but if I can try it for free I'd rather do that!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 1, 2010)

SWEET!!!! DLing now


----------



## KainXS (Sep 1, 2010)

downloading now but im getting 70kb


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2010)

this makes me soooo F#$%ing mad. I pre ordered 13 for the ps3 got it. learned my code was for the early 14 beta. registered it entered it got confirmed. awaited key. didnt get one. now its public. imma rage


----------



## bogmali (Sep 1, 2010)

Beta has been suspended until they can confirm a "bug".


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 1, 2010)

When did they start releasing betas for movies?    They should call it a trailer.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> When did they start releasing betas for movies?    They should call it a trailer.



go troll some ware else.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 1, 2010)

Final Fantasy has never been nor will it ever be as good as it was in the beginning


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> go troll some ware else.










I'm just old school, I suppose.  I can't bear to sit through 10 minute cutscenes to get to play for about 5.  Gimme the FF games for Nintendo.  

*shakes cane at damn kids on his lawn*


----------



## Phxprovost (Sep 1, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> this makes me soooo F#$%ing mad. I pre ordered 13 for the ps3 got it. learned my code was for the early 14 beta. registered it entered it got confirmed. awaited key. didnt get one. now its public. imma rage



funny thing is i hate FF, haven't played a single FF game since the time of NES and i got a closed beta key sent to me and never used it


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> http://stellarspectral.com/memes/trlht.jpg
> 
> 
> I'm just old school, I suppose.  I can't bear to sit through 10 minute cutscenes to get to play for about 5.  Gimme the FF games for Nintendo.
> ...




bring it old man. I broke my knee so i have a cane too.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 1, 2010)

Welcome to the internets, wear your thickest skin...
Its free to try like it or lump it your choice.

The download was going slow so i just closed it, the client is 100mb or so but it downloads everything from the client i think?


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 1, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> funny thing is i hate FF, haven't played a single FF game since the time of NES and i got a closed beta key sent to me and never used it



I reported this post because it is not fair. 








Just kidding, but that is messed up. I pre-ordered FFXIII as well, punched in the pre-order key, and didn't get a beta key. What gives Square-Enix?!


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 1, 2010)

Sucks that you guys did not get a code the first time around, thats a bit of a dick move on Squares part.

Couldn't resist its worth it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 1, 2010)

So its true, its suspended? We don't know how long?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah its suspended due to bugs, the info is even in the wiki page its at the bottom. No date has been announced.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_fantasy_xiv


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 1, 2010)

haha fail... 

"THEIRS SO MANY BUGS IN THE BETA THAT BETA TESTING ISNT NECESSARY!"


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh well im signing up anyway cant argue with getting your hands on a new game way before retail for free, let alone something that's likely going to be Pay to Play.


----------



## zithe (Sep 1, 2010)

This isn't the first wave of beta signups. ;P


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2010)

zithe said:


> This isn't the first wave of beta signups. ;P



ya we know


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 1, 2010)

no ... no ...no this picture tops 'em all


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2010)

update at the official website:

Along with the completion on investigation and correction of the critical issue, we have decided to begin FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test on Sep. 1, 2010 at 19:00 (PDT). 

Starting on Sep. 1, 2010 at 19:00 (PDT), acquisition of registration code required for FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test will be available.

that's 2 AM GMT for the europeans


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2010)

you can go to fileplanet and grab the beta downloader let it run a bit and then start downloading the 5 gb patch file manually (it's a torrent). no idea if it will work to patch up to the release, but better than sitting here idle


----------



## KainXS (Sep 1, 2010)

anyone know how to download the torrent faster, im gettin like 10KB on it

could it be that my ISP is just being douches and capping my bandwidth for torrents or somethin or is it everyone.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2010)

look for the torrent file on your filesystem and throw it into utorrent


----------



## KainXS (Sep 1, 2010)

downloading at 350kb now thx


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 1, 2010)

so when can we DL it again?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 1, 2010)

can't wait to get home and try it out! Woot!!


----------



## Nosada (Sep 1, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> you can go to fileplanet and grab the beta downloader let it run a bit and then start downloading the 5 gb patch file manually (it's a torrent). no idea if it will work to patch up to the release, but better than sitting here idle



It will, I have been doing that all through the closed beta. The torrent client Square uses is horribly slow in comparison.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 1, 2010)

only card I have right now is my good ol 8800GS I hope it runs decently on it, but I wouldn't be suprised if it didn't.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 1, 2010)

If a 8800gs can't handle it, then there needs to be some work on their end.. I'm All good for games doing the "high end" stuff.. But, not "EVERYBODY" will have the "newer tech" to run what they want..


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 1, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> look for the torrent file on your filesystem and throw it into utorrent



cant seem to find the torrent file anywhere


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 1, 2010)

\Documents\My Games\FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Version\downloads\ffxiv-beta\bca2a8ae\metainfo


----------



## Nosada (Sep 1, 2010)

stuartb04 said:


> cant seem to find the torrent file anywhere


C:\Users\Nosada\Documents\My Games\FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Version\downloads\ffxiv-beta\bca2a8ae\metainfo
&
C:\Users\Nosada\Documents\My Games\FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Version\downloads\ffxiv-beta\d96437e6\metainfo

Since mine are updates to the Closed beta instead of an entirely new download, the locations might be slightly different, but at least this should give you an idea where to look.

Edit: Batou beat me to it


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 1, 2010)

anyone else get the unreg user tracker error, using Utorrent


----------



## Nosada (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup, all the seeders and leechers I get are through DHT and peer exchange, always been like that I think. Make sure you have the correct ports for utorrent forwarded on your router, as this can interfere with both DHT and peer exchange.

The reason for the tracker time out is because squeenix is refusing to connect with people not using their downloader, for whatever reason.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 1, 2010)

If anything, Demonoids has it for download client.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 1, 2010)

it was DHT, i forgot i turn it off cause i use private trackers thx


----------



## TechPowerDown (Sep 1, 2010)

where'd the download client go


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 1, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> where'd the download client go


 file planet,
 im wondering where i sign up to get my beta key i cant find it anywhere
^Guess i gota wait till 7pm west coast which is 10pm here and even later for the European members


----------



## Duffman (Sep 2, 2010)

yay, it's live!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

registration is up .. and broken from all the people trying to log in


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 2, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> registration is up .. and broken from all the people trying to log in



that it is


----------



## Duffman (Sep 2, 2010)

yep


----------



## Gabkicks (Sep 2, 2010)

I registered but  i have not received a key


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

Gabkicks said:


> I registered but  i have not received a key



you went to the account management thing just now, logged in and requested a key ?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## The Witcher (Sep 2, 2010)

They opened the registration again, I've submitted and now I'm waiting for the email.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 2, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> registration is up .. and broken from all the people trying to log in



You bet it is

YAY I won!!

Now I wonder how long it's going to take to D/L the client...:shadedshu

NM I am just getting that server error page W1z posted...


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2010)

Keep trying the registration page - I eventually got in after about 2 hours of trying.

OFC my download speed is 10 bytes a sec peak :shadedshu and logging into the beta site logs me in as a random other person, so their servers are getting really hammered atm.

On the plus side with this many people trying to login teh beta should have decent populations - i wasn't interested in the game until i learned of the armoury system instead of a class system (plus those cat-like people look awesome  )


----------



## KainXS (Sep 2, 2010)

do it now people, just got the code


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 2, 2010)

I have my code as well it's getting it registered is the problem.


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2010)

INSTG8R said:


> I have my code as well it's getting it registered is the problem.



keep trying - you get through if you keep at it.


----------



## The Witcher (Sep 2, 2010)

Got the code, registered BUT !!!

I click on "Log In" on the Beta Testers website, after a short load I get the same message "Log in"

Seems like I can't log in to download the client


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 2, 2010)

human_error said:


> keep trying - you get through if you keep at it.



Yeah I managed to get in and get it registered. Now I am just in a loop of trying to log into the  Beta Test Site.
They are obviously getting slammed


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2010)

with the beta site i have found a bug in the links they give you - if you are applying/have applied a European or non-us account then the link they give you is invalid.

The link given is https://dev-na.ffxiv.com/ where for europe it should be https://dev-eu.ffxiv.com/

I manage to login every attempt now (i was not allowed in for about an hour after i registered my beta code, so it takes time to pass through) but every time i login i'm under someone else's username still.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL yeah actually I managed to get "In" and am finally downloading the client even tho it says I'm not logged in 

Ah well at least I'm over that hump.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

you can grab the beta client installer from fileplanet, and then the patch files from tpu downloads while you wait for your actual beta account to be created


----------



## KainXS (Sep 2, 2010)

use this link to register the code instead

https://secure.square-enix.com/account/app/svc/Login?cont=account&request=accffxiv


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

hrmm looks like a new patch is out


----------



## KainXS (Sep 2, 2010)

yea downloading it now

its not that big though


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Do I need to pre-order the game to take part in the beta?

I want to test out the game but do not have money to pre order it :S


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> Do I need to pre-order the game to take part in the beta?
> 
> I want to test out the game but do not have money to pre order it :S



no - no pre-order is needed for the open beta.

Sign up and have fun


----------



## Nosada (Sep 2, 2010)

The ones that already have a key but can't get to the account page: look up "Square Enix Account Management" on google, one of the first five hits will get you in without a timeout error. You'll have no more issues after that.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> you can grab the beta client installer from fileplanet, and then the patch files from tpu downloads while you wait for your actual beta account to be created



i've been trying for 2 days to download through the client - finally searched google for the file name and lo and behold - TPU comes up as HOSTING THE WHOLE THING!

I don't know how long you've had it up - but thank you W1Z!!! you are the man for yet another reason!



W1zzard said:


> hrmm looks like a new patch is out



new patch? can i still download the big file from TPU and have it work , then just update?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i've been trying for 2 days to download through the client - finally searched google for the file name and lo and behold - TPU comes up as HOSTING THE WHOLE THING!
> 
> I don't know how long you've had it up - but thank you W1Z!!! you are the man for yet another reason!


around 10 hours .. servers are getting hammered, try the torrent



> new patch? but i can still download the big file from TPU and have it work , then just update?



yes


----------



## Nosada (Sep 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> new patch? can i still download the big file from TPU and have it work , then just update?



Yup, it'll just auto-update the first time you run it.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 2, 2010)

WOOT I can play now


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> around 10 hours .. servers are getting hammered, try the torrent



yep!  doubled the DL speed and I'm off the main server   was about 10% through but with faster dl it's well worth the switch... (was 30% through on Sqeenix Client, but at 10k max that was dreadful) TY again 

just finished XIII last night, 49:47 total   only beat Ch13, haven't done anything on Gran Pulse yet... looking forward to this


----------



## KainXS (Sep 2, 2010)

what world are you guys selecting

nope froze loading the game, . . . . . wanted to play before I go to work T.T


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

KainXS said:


> what world are you guys selecting
> 
> nope froze loading the game, . . . . . wanted to play before I go to work T.T



i'm on istory


----------



## KainXS (Sep 2, 2010)

damn i picked the last one.

gonna make a new one then lol


----------



## KainXS (Sep 2, 2010)

is there a way to change the resolution?


----------



## Nosada (Sep 2, 2010)

KainXS said:


> is there a way to change the resolution?



There's a config option in your start menu, outside of the game.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

config thingie is also in the windows start menu


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 2, 2010)

Lameeeeee!


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/im01.gif
> 
> Lameeeeee!



go to http://member.square-enix.com/na, log in, go to account, and then account management.  from there you go to services and add a service, it is a backdoor to the same page but does not error out.

i'll see YOU in game!


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 2, 2010)

How do I get the code..?



> Applications for the FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test have been temporarily suspended. Please wait until we are ready to accept new applications and then try again.



NVM


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2010)

ok got all the files but now version check is timing out - also when i try to log onto the beta forums it now tells me user/pass unknown AND their forgot info page doesn't work!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

getting version check timeout here too


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> getting version check timeout here too



i've been trying to figure out whether it was me or not, thanks for the confirmation!

well - i will try throughout the day - registered, service added, files downloaded.  thanks again for getting a torrent up there!  the squeenix provided ones were horrible


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2010)

Square's sites are all getting hammered. They are posting updates on their twitter account http://twitter.com/FF_XIV_EN so you can see when things get resolved.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

one of the worst open beta launches in recent history. IT department: fail


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2010)

version check timeout because patch servers are down - even if you don't need the patch that's where it checks first.  also all world servers are down - the only thing that is up is login , which does no good for now.

check server status
info found here

edit: patch is up - still no world servers - it's checking my files now 

yep - i'm all updated and set, can login but it fails after authent as the lobby is down.  I'll be on as soon as it's up   bad work day today


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 2, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> one of the worst open beta launches in recent history. IT department: fail



agreed, already lost my interest since i been trying to sign up since this time yesterday


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 2, 2010)

The issues with this game do not surprise me. After googling for some gameplay vids, the ALPHA release was only a couple of months ago. This beta is actually new! Most good MMOs have half a year or MORE of beta. This launch could be one of the buggiest in MMO history. This is just my opinion based on my limited knowledge. I dont know anyone who has actually played the game and reported back, so I could easily be mislead.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> agreed, already lost my interest since i been trying to sign up since this time yesterday



if you lose interest that quickly, you aren't a beta tester.  wait till the flushed out trial comes out - then give it a try.

not saying this isn't a failure of a launch - but launch failures happen all the time - let alone beta - let alone for mmos


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2010)

Grrrr keep getting stuck with the updater here:






I downloaded the content from TPU to make patching quicker (i was getting 6kb/s from the square downloader).

After 5-10 mins of it showing 99.8% it sais "update failed, try again" :shadedshu


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 2, 2010)

Server is busy


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 2, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> one of the worst open beta launches in recent history. IT department: fail



It sounds like it is from everything I have read from the webz.. But, thankfully I'm working to much to really sit down right now and play it.. Hope they fix this soon!


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2010)

world servers are slowly coming back on - hopefully the lobby soon.

human - patch server is back up so it should be working now - it was down for another 15 mins or so around the time of your post.


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> world servers are slowly coming back on - hopefully the lobby soon.
> 
> human - patch server is back up so it should be working now - it was down for another 15 mins or so around the time of your post.



Lol i now get stuck at 99.9% complete - file 6 of 6


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2010)

human_error said:


> Lol i now get stuck at 99.9% complete - file 6 of 6



yeah it stuck for me a few times - both the download and the app itself. I do not like Squares's way of programming for FFXI or this on PC - like they ported the game interface and all.

I went into 


> C:\Users\i7\Documents\My Games\FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Version\downloads\ffxiv-beta\d96437e6\metainfo



and opened both 9/02 files in utorrent, downloaded them in seconds to the 



> C:\Users\i7\Documents\My Games\FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Version\downloads\ffxiv-beta\d96437e6\patch


folder.  then on the next launch I just waited for it to verify everything.

all worlds are now online - so all world maintenance is either done or close I would think.  then they will (hopefully) turn the lobby server on and we should be able to "start" after logging in.

wait for the flag... vroom vroom


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

great .. i'm crashing now before seeing the character selection screen


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

Is this going to be pay to play? I heard it was... Not sure though.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> great .. i'm crashing now before seeing the character selection screen



all servers are up but there is the "13001 the lobby server connection..." error.  though it doesn't crash for me it just goes back to the "start" screen.

from what I have read that error goes up when they are still working on the servers - i am checking the support center for updates, as they are doing them often now. (they still haven't said the servers are up - even though physically they are, they are obviously not done with the work.)


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2010)

@digibucc the torrent trick worked thanks - i'd tried it earlier today and got nothing down but looks like there are more seeders now 



W1zzard said:


> great .. i'm crashing now before seeing the character selection screen







AphexDreamer said:


> Is this going to be pay to play? I heard it was... Not sure though.



£8.99/month

**edit** 

got to 94% complete on install and then Microsoft Security Essentials catches a file as a virus in the ff xiv installer and kills it off


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

13001 lobby error now .. i've seen better mmorpgs that were in alpha ..

the game is pretty unplayable if you dont use a game pad, no hardware cursor
in-game is very laggy for me .. like 5 seconds to open some npc menus
user interface is worthy of a console, not of a pc game where the user interface benchmark is world of warcraft
story line & quests are boring so far ..


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2010)

i'm in char creation now


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

every time i enter the lobby


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

works now after switching from windowed to fullscreen


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

lol character bugged .. it's standing at the start of the "escort to lighthouse" mission and the quest text says "after arriving at the lighthouse". can't redo the mission, it's the only mission i have .. 

bye bye final fantasy 14 .. 

north america beta code if anyone needs: FDWU-C6TK-6SZ5-SLK6-EFB6


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2010)

grr I've created my character but get a hidden error window when entering the game about unable to find dx9 device :shadedshu

yeah no hardware cursor = BAD - Square needs to change that...

**edit**

in-game now.

8fps...nice... rubbish in-game AA is rubbish and inefficient...

**edit 2**

I think a cut-scene just tried to play. Saw 1 frame in the middle then it went black again 

Oh and no alt-tabbing. Alt+tab = game closes. Even the natural selection 2 alpha supports alt+tabbing...

Graphics are very nice when they load though, just wish there was some AA to see...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 2, 2010)

So this game sounds buggier than the Amazonian rainforest.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 2, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> So this game sounds buggier than the Amazonian rainforest.



Sounds like. 
Dunno yet, it keeps locking up trying to update the last few files. But it sounds like I'm not missing anything...:shadedshu


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2010)

OH GOD THE MOUSE LAG. I'm finding it a challenge using the menus because the cursor is about 2 seconds behind me 

Still awful framerates - disabling crossfire to see if that's it.. - NOPE. 

**edit**

protip - the "home" key opens the main menu. Took me a while to find that out...


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2010)

see im using kb for most everything ... may just get it for the ps3 but still seeing if i like the game itself or not ...

j and l rotate the camera


----------



## ERazer (Sep 2, 2010)

this beta is killing me  :shadedshu


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2010)

working well for me - lag is not bad, started download fresh at about 8 this morning, was ready by 10 - servers back up around 2 and i've been screwing around since - no problems yet.


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm not liking how all the other players stop and perv at my character when they see it...

OTOH turning most the graphics down is really helping with the framerate issues...but i bought this graphics card so i wouldn't have to turn things down/off


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 2, 2010)

I tried playing and jus kept getting CTD's.... this game is nowhere near ready for release.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 2, 2010)

There is a reason why they beta test.. mind you that a lot of it should of been fixed before the beta was started. I'll try it out, then if the paid version sucks... I'll be mad then.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> I tried playing and jus kept getting CTD's.... this game is nowhere near ready for release.


i've been playing hours no issue - not saying that means it is ready for release - but I believe it means it is _somewhere near ready_ for release


I will be getting it for PS3 though... it's just easier to put so many hours into a game when you can vegitate.


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i've been playing hours no issue - not saying that means it is ready for release - but I believe it means it is _somewhere near ready_ for release



not from my perspective (yes i know others may not get these issues but my machine isn't exactly weak and you shouldn't be getting this many issues so soon before release - they have what 20 days to fix everything?):- 
- massive fps issues
- incredibly laggy cursor
- laggy interface (even witha  keyboard it is always a second behind keypresses)
- easy to get lost
- clicking on interface options sometimes works
- i was given about 3 pages worth of quest text at once which i had to scroll up through and then down again to see what had been said
- the map sucks really badly (no zoom or panning?)
- minimap is laggy - takes a second or two to change the direction the arrow is facing
- help system is not helpful. At all. It doesn't tell you anything useful - eg ("when you complete a mission approach teh glowy thing" - i walked upto it. Then into it. Nothing happened.
- combat - i tried attacking a rat which was the name of a creature i was meant to kill. It would not let me attack it at all. Then after looking for more rats i find rats which have icons over them - i assume only the mission owner can kill quest creatures - it would have been nice if the game told me that first. Now this is something i'd expect to see early on in an open beta, but there's just soo many other issues i wonder if it will get fixed for release.
- i have skillpoints to assign but there is no hovertext saying what the different attributes actually do
- choppy animations - maybe because of my iffy framerate but the animations although well designed playback in a very choppy fashion
- load times - loading times are rediculous - i can load crysis levels off my slowest hard drive faster than this game loads small instances
- interface - i went from fullscreen to windowed mode to try and fix some issues and found my whole interface was still rendered off-screen as the window was smaller than the original full-screen size. So if i get a new lower-res monitor i can't play?
- It's quiet. Very quiet. Now i'm not asking for voice acting all the way through but you'd have thought there would be some basic voice acting for the beginner questlines - the mouthes move but no sound comes out. All the new MMO's i've played have at least some voice acting for quests (at least beginner ones). This late in the day i'd expect at least placeholder voice acting if there was going to be any.
- The damn thing crashes as soon as it loses focus - in fullscreen alt+tab and boom! in windowed mode if you highlight a different screen for more than 10 seconds the game crashes and closes.
- The in-game menu - it takes up 1/3 of the screen to give you what? 10 options? It doesn't need all that space. In fact it doesn't use that space - most of it is blank space which just covers up the pretty scenes behind.

I_ know_ it is a beta. I know how betas usually play (and a couple of alphas too) - i've been in a LOT of alphas and betas in my time, and this is the worst MMO beta i've been in by a looooong way. Instead of me finding issues with missing quest items, or massive inbalances in skills/classes or exploits or holes in the terrain I'm not even able to properly test that as there is soo much wrong with the interface and the whole UI experience. It is just about playable with a keyboard, and impossible with a mouse - these are basics which should have been fixed before the beta.

My feeling is that this game needs 2-3 months of serious polish on the entire UI and on the graphics performance and animations before this is ready. The ambient sounds are very poor at this stage as all i hear is music. That's it. I'm in a busy area and there's no wind, no background npc chatter, just some quiet music.

I have no idea how the latency to the server is because everything is so laggy on the client side i could have 1500ms ping and wouldn't know.

Saying all that the game _looks_ pretty - a lot of work has gone into the environments and characters, which isn't bad but it seems everything else has suffered (UI, basic performance, user experience).

So far i give this game a 3/10 - if they completely re-did the UI to be as responsive and easy to use as every other MMO out there ever, fixed the terrible client-side performance, re-designed the help menu system (no more options embedded through 3-5 sub-menus you must navigate with up/down arrows, enter and escape on the keyboard which takes about 1 second to register input) and added more sounds (background sounds, key mission vocalisation) then i'd be looking at an 8 or 9 out of 10. This game is not ready, nor will it be up to scratch in 20 days when it releases.

/rant off.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 2, 2010)

how do you request a key? I cant find it anyware. iv looked all over my main enix account and then in account managment. I found were to enter my key. but not were to request one. You guys make it seem like its a massive button thats stupid easy to find but i dont see it.


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> how do you request a key? I cant find it anyware. iv looked all over my main enix account and then in account managment. I found were to enter my key. but not were to request one. You guys make it seem like its a massive button thats stupid easy to find but i dont see it.



http://entry.ffxiv.com/ < there (select region, scroll to bottom of page).


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2010)

human_error said:


> So far i give this game a 3/10 - if they completely re-did the UI to be as responsive and easy to use as every other MMO out there ever, fixed the terrible client-side performance, re-designed the help menu system (no more options embedded through 3-5 sub-menus you must navigate with up/down arrows, enter and escape on the keyboard which takes about 1 second to register input) and added more sounds (background sounds, key mission vocalisation) then i'd be looking at an 8 or 9 out of 10. This game is not ready, nor will it be up to scratch in 20 days when it releases.
> 
> /rant off.



agree. i'm usually VERY patient when it comes to testing mmorpgs but so far i'm done with ff14


----------



## The Witcher (Sep 2, 2010)

Man, finally I logged in the damn site and it seems like there is a bug, because it shows me that I've logged in with a different account, my nickname in this different account is.....AssHole, I'm not joking xD. I always get the worst things in the world.


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2010)

The Witcher said:


> Man, finally I logged in the damn site and it seems like there is a bug, because it shows me that I've logged in with a different account, my nickname in this different account is.....AssHole, I'm not joking xD. I always get the worst things in the world.



It's because the site has too much traffic to handle. Don't worry about it - you only need that site to get the download for the game client - once it is downloaded and the game installed then your username and password will work fine when logging into the game.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 3, 2010)

Well I am starting to wrap my head around it(With my 2nd created character anyway, I made a mess of my first one with quests)
But man the performance is horrid, doesn't seem to matter if you turn off all the bells and whistles it still runs like crap. 
I haven't given up on it but they have got to do something about the performance especially considering human error is running a 5970 and he has performance issues.
It seems to me like this is already a port but being tested on the PC


----------



## digibucc (Sep 3, 2010)

INSTG8R said:


> It seems to me like this is already a port but being tested on the PC



my thoughts.

only - I am not having all the issues everyone else is and am beginning to wonder why.  It did crash once, and the mouse is _slow_, but not laggy .  I also barely use the mouse.

obviously there are issues, but I am wondering where they are coming from as I am not experiencing them myself...

regardless, as said - I will be getting it for PS3


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 3, 2010)

digibucc said:


> my thoughts.
> 
> only - I am not having all the issues everyone else is and am beginning to wonder why.  It did crash once, and the mouse is _slow_, but not laggy .  I also barely use the mouse.
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm kinda thinking the same seeing the last on I played was on Playstation (FF7) But then I just can't see myself paying a monthly fee on this for what it is.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2010)

request page is live for those who missed out.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 3, 2010)

strange i want to register but it says email already registred,but when i use my login and password nothing heppens.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 3, 2010)

Arciks said:


> strange i want to register but it says email already registred,but when i use my login and password nothing heppens.



You confirmed the account? I know it was a bit of hoop jumping to get it right.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Sep 3, 2010)

finally got through on their site. Registered my address, but the client is only downloading at 8kb/s. Estimated time is over 24hours  .

Anyone know of a better way to update?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> finally got through on their site. Registered my address, but the client is only downloading at 8kb/s. Estimated time is over 24hours  .
> 
> Anyone know of a better way to update?



it will speed up. but if you read through their is a way you can do it in utorrent.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 3, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> it will speed up. but if you read through their is a way you can do it in utorrent.



Yep that is how I have pretty much done the whole thing, thru uTorrent. Much faster than that horrible loader. It using 100% CPU(both cores) and half the time it's dead in the water anyway and (Not Responding)

Go back a few pages and it's pretty easy to do


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 3, 2010)

INSTG8R said:


> You confirmed the account? I know it was a bit of hoop jumping to get it right.


i registred my account from this site http://member.eu.square-enix.com/en
here in beta test it sends me to different adress to register and when i want to register there it says email already registred but when i doing forgot password option it says email isnt registred in our system.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 3, 2010)

Odd I was never anywhere near that site
I did it all thru this one
http://entry.ffxiv.com/eu/index.html


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 3, 2010)

INSTG8R said:


> Odd I was never anywhere near that site
> I did it all thru this one
> http://entry.ffxiv.com/eu/index.html



yes but i didnt know that the beta is available and registred to site that first gave me google about ff14 so i registred there for europe account and now i saw this link in forum and tried to get beta test and it says email already used.
I registred with different email,and what do i need to do now?where can i download game


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 3, 2010)

Arciks said:


> yes but i didnt know that the beta is available and registred to site that first gave me google about ff14 so i registred there for europe account and now i saw this link in forum and tried to get beta test and it says email already used.
> I registred with different email,and what do i need to do now?where can i download game



Hmm well unless you can register to get a key your pretty much stuck. I mean that looks like some sorta Forum sign up. Not even sure where that goes and odd it won't accept it(or tells you its already in use)

Only have one email address?


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Sep 3, 2010)

well. i tried frostwire and utorrent for the metainfo files. frostwire found no seeders, and utorrent found 6 seeders at 2.7kbps.....

I think i'll just stick to my shitty 25kbps from the client downloader... sigh....


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 3, 2010)

INSTG8R said:


> Hmm well unless you can register to get a key your pretty much stuck. I mean that looks like some sorta Forum sign up. Not even sure where that goes and odd it won't accept it(or tells you its already in use)
> 
> Only have one email address?



i registred with different email but when will i receive beta key or how to download game?i dont see there any link to download game.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Arciks said:


> i registred with different email but when will i receive beta key or how to download game?i dont see there any link to download game.



Same.

Can someone post the direct link for the client download or the exact link for a torrent. Thank you.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 3, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> well. i tried frostwire and utorrent for the metainfo files. frostwire found no seeders, and utorrent found 6 seeders at 2.7kbps.....
> 
> I think i'll just stick to my shitty 25kbps from the client downloader... sigh....



Need to have DHT enabled


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 3, 2010)

FFS, can somebody post the link for the torrent already.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 4, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> FFS, can somebody post the link for the torrent already.



It won't do you any good unless you have the client anyway. If you had the client you could get the torrents from the files from it yourself.


----------



## Sreimund (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I seem to be one of the rare cases of actually getting in(with minimum effort and next to no expectations). The intro was pretty cool although I tabbed for a moment and it seems like it skipped a cutscene but three things have bothered me:


1) The combat system

Which is a little confusing since i ended up repeatedly clicking my target with the really slow mouse which was annoying. I just mashed my 1-2-3 keys which probably resembled my base spells although I hadn't gone in depth on my skills yet and considering the slight lag I had game-wise not connection-wise I won't judge on that too much yet.

2) The previously mentioned slow mouse, It takes a loooooong time to make things happen as you move your mouse slowly towards the goal of clicking 1 object.

3) Full screen, right so I didn't start off full screen and ended up with a really large screen which means I was basically looking at about 70% of the game and I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to toggle it on, if anyone can solve this problem for me that would be really great.

On a side note there is no jumping which means that I'm going to tap the space bar a billion times to figure out that's used to toggle the chat >_>

I might as well mention I am on the european(if zones matter) servers(UK) and on the server with the name that starts with a G(I think there was only 1)

My name's Sreimund Elvur so feel free to add me to experience this beta together and band up against whatever this game has to offer, if anything.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 4, 2010)

Are they still issuing codes? Been trying for the last two days without any luck.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 4, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Are they still issuing codes? Been trying for the last two days without any luck.



I just got my code this morning.

The downloader is so fcking lame.... My upload speed is x3 my download speed.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm still getting this.....


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah i saw that message a few time but it went through this morning somehow. 

Keep trying i guess .

EDIT: Is the game unoptimized? My GTX480 can't keep FPS at 60 constantly.. and I only use x4 MSAA.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 4, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Yeah i saw that message a few time but it went through this morning somehow.
> 
> Keep trying i guess .
> 
> EDIT: Is the game unoptimized? My GTX480 can't keep FPS at 60 constantly.. and I only use x4 MSAA.



I have been monitoring GPU usage on my G15 thru Everest. It is very CPU heavy and not very GPU heavy(again makes me think it's a port already)
I am running it full screen 1920x1080 and pretty much have to run it Standard as far as the GFX go with none of the "extras" on to maintain any kind of decent fps tho it still crawls when there is anyone around.

@Sreimund there is a config in the start menu folder.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 4, 2010)

OH and not meaning to double post(first time offence) 
I am on Istory in the EU if anyone is there 

Look for Izod Instigator(Elf) or Magnus Instigator(Human) party up for some quests


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok I'm confused about where to get the client.

I filled in the application form and was given my key via email @ http://entry.ffxiv.com/na/index.html


I logged into Square Enix Account Management System and registered my key @ http://account.square-enix.com

I then log into the FFXIV beta test site @ https://dev-na.ffxiv.com but it keeps logs me out straight with a message saying:




> The FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Test Site can only be accessed by those who have been granted Beta Test accounts.
> 
> Beta testers can log in from the link below using their Square Enix Account.



Can somebody explain in play English the location or directory which the client is located on their website.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 4, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> Ok I'm confused about where to get the client.
> 
> I filled in the application form and was given my key via email @ http://entry.ffxiv.com/na/index.html
> 
> ...



Yeah I was having the same problem initially. Just keep hitting it it will eventually work.
When I did eventually get into the beta site it said I wasn't even logged in but fair enough I could still download the client and get going on it anyway.

Edit: heck I even get the same as you trying to log in now.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 4, 2010)

I hope this is better than the last POS


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 4, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I hope this is better than the last POS



So far it still needs ALOT of work at least in the optimizations dept. It runs like crap on even the lowest of settings and seeing as it's supposedly going to be a cross platformer it already reeks of being a port.

Just another note the all the servers will be down for "emergency maintenance" they said from 15:00 to 17:00 GMT


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 4, 2010)

INSTG8R said:


> I have been monitoring GPU usage on my G15 thru Everest. It is very CPU heavy and not very GPU heavy(again makes me think it's a port already)
> I am running it full screen 1920x1080 and pretty much have to run it Standard as far as the GFX go with none of the "extras" on to maintain any kind of decent fps tho it still crawls when there is anyone around.
> 
> @Sreimund there is a config in the start menu folder.



The thing is according to EVGA Precision cpu usage is > 90%.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 4, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> The thing is according to EVGA Precision cpu usage is > 90%.



Well compared to GPU usage there is alot more going on on the CPU side than the GPU side.
Sure I "can" get my GPU usage up to 99% by turning everything up but then it runs in the teens as far as fps goes. Bottom line is it needs alot more optimizing on the GFX side


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 4, 2010)

so what is everyone doing when MSSE detects the FFXIV beta as a virus? canceling install or just let it go to work.


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 4, 2010)

FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test have been temporarily suspended


damn just need a code to play


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 4, 2010)

Well this link "may" work for people trying to at least get the client in the EU/Rest of the World

It is the Beta page but I'm not logged into it.

https://dev-eu.ffxiv.com/ubbthreads.php?ubb=activetopics&range=7&type=t


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 4, 2010)

INSTG8R said:


> Well this link "may" work for people trying to at least get the client in the EU/Rest of the World
> 
> It is the Beta page but I'm not logged into it.
> 
> https://dev-eu.ffxiv.com/ubbthreads.php?ubb=activetopics&range=7&type=t



Still isn't working, it logs me out with a error still:




> The FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Test Site can only be accessed by those who have been granted Beta Test accounts.
> 
> Beta testers can log in from the link below using their Square Enix Account



I think after all this hassle their product can not be good, I'll be damned if they charge me a monthly fee for this shambles.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah it was a fluke but I am back there again logged in under somebody else(typical) 

Yeah in it's current state I would never pay a fee for it. I don't know that I will even bother with it at all and if I do I will most likely get it on my PS3(of course if they want to charge me a monthly there too I won't even bother)

Maybe this?

https://dev-eu.ffxiv.com/ubbthreads.php


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 4, 2010)

anyone having luck with beta keys?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 4, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> anyone having luck with beta keys?



still no beta key for me,i guess i'll wait for my preoder to play it or should i cancel it if beta test is in such bad shape?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 4, 2010)

Haven't gotten one, been trying since 9/1.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Sep 5, 2010)

I am not sure what to think of this game.

After finally being able to play it I created a character and started playing. The opening cutscene was ok but some voice acting was missing (a work in progress I guess). Moving on after the cutscene no characters have any voice acting. I thought something was wrong at first but then realized they may have just not finished local voice overs yet. Anyhow I get my first quest to travel to a nearby town, but I cant find the town because when I activate my map it only displays the layout of the city I am in. Only after I make my way out of said city does it even appear in my map.

I make my way to the town and update my quest, I get my first sidequest which I learn is associated with my profession (alchemist). I come across the npc (completely by chance) that gives the materials required to craft a needed item and I give it a shot. there is no tutorial for crafting (that I noticed) so I am just going blindly about it. I succeed on my first attempt, then fail on my two successive attempts. At this point I run out of materials and havent made enough items to complete the quest. I go back to the npc and he does not give me any more. I have no clue how to collect them.

At this point the server crashed and I could not get back into the login screen as it would time out.

As far as combat goes, I cant say much because I didn't see much action. I had no weapons and my only defense was to literally throw small rocks at things. I tried attacking a ferret thing and was horribly mauled, so I hauled ass away from there.

As far as performance was concerned, I didn't have many issues. I ran the game at 2048x1152 and had no slowdowns or graphical artifacts.

I just wish things were a little more intuitive at this point. I think guild wars is a good example of how to start out new players, It is almost impossible to not know what you are doing with that game.

I will try the game again the next time I am in the mood.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 5, 2010)

well its good that games are going away from the "holding your hand" era. I mean harvesting in FFxiv cant be that much different from harvesting in every other game, amirite? They probably do need to have some sort of teaching mechanic though, even if its just where to get the supplies to harvest. Just be glad you weren't around for crafting in the Everquest days. Now THAT was a PITA


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 5, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I am not sure what to think of this game.
> 
> After finally being able to play it I created a character and started playing. The opening cutscene was ok but some voice acting was missing (a work in progress I guess). Moving on after the cutscene no characters have any voice acting. I thought something was wrong at first but then realized they may have just not finished local voice overs yet. Anyhow I get my first quest to travel to a nearby town, but I cant find the town because when I activate my map it only displays the layout of the city I am in. Only after I make my way out of said city does it even appear in my map.
> 
> ...



after this helpful post I am thinking to cancel my preoder on FF14.still got 20days to think over it.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 5, 2010)

Finally got my beta app in and my FFxiv beta registered. woot.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 5, 2010)

First 45mins of play before the servers had to come down for maintenance went a little like this:

Char creation: sweet, but not fully explained. Does the sun and moon thing effect how my characters stats are placed? i'd like more explanation on that.

Intro also sweet. comes with a small taste of combat. combat seemed a little difficult for a MMO. Lots of me pressing buttons then having to choose my target even though the monster was already selected.

City Lima Lumas: spent the next 20-30 minutes running around the city trying to figure out where to go. Finally made it to the arcanist guild only to be met by a dead end. I guess I havent unlocked that part yet..

Overall, the graphics are incredible, for a MMO. The gameplay is a bit clunky - it feels like a console final fantasy game, which I guess is what they are going for. But it really needs to try to become less console Final Fantasyish and more PC MMORPGish. I didnt have any major performance issues. A few hiccups but I assume its not optimized yet. I wish there was a little more 'hold your hand' feel to it, like a quest dot on the map. Oh and a map that I can scroll around with to see where im going. Its good for a MMO to make you think and not be WoW-Easy, but when I want to get to some quick action I dont like wandering around for 30 minutes lost.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 5, 2010)

Similar to console? Well, I'm sold. Reg'ed and got a key, now waiting for the updates to download...


----------



## bogmali (Sep 5, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> Similar to console? Well, I'm sold. Reg'ed and got a key, now waiting for the updates to download...



Same here...finally got my key and the update is stuck at 94%...


----------



## MMORPGtester (Sep 5, 2010)

Smaller patches can be found here:
http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/12719-open-beta-download-links-install-instructions/
 and the big one Here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1863/mirrors.php
Downloading at 700KB - 900KB/Sec not fastest but decent =D

Have fun.

Thought Id post my PC, the guy above did =D

i7 920 @ 4.41Ghz
ASUS P6X58D Premium motherboard
Corsair XMS3 12Gig memmory Cas 7
2 Corsair 128Gig SSD in raid
2 XFX Extreme 5770 Vidcards in Eyefinity on 3 24" ASUS monitors.
Corsair H50 liquid cooling "customized" it started out a H50 =X
Corsair 800D case
Terabit Drive for data
Win7 Untimate 64bit
G19 keyboard
G500 mouse


----------



## Disparia (Sep 6, 2010)

Heh, after you posted the updater finally finished. Was running since yesterday.

Got through character creation and the intro, but yesterday I started to come down something and now I'm worse. What I wouldn't give for a recliner in front of my desk and a vacuum hose attached to my nose. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 6, 2010)

i wonder how well a 360 controller would work with this game..hmm


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone want to list their character names?

I only have one so far: Nausicca Ohm


----------



## Sreimund (Sep 6, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> i wonder how well a 360 controller would work with this game..hmm



You can keep wondering since it's exclusive for PC and PS3 


I just heard an interesting fact through IGN.com

Square enix has decided to limit the amount of experience one can get in FF14 per week.

Effectively you're paying monthly so you can play an X amount of hours before you are unable to continue leveling that week. The experience starting normal at first, then after an X amount of hours it is lessened before being stopped entirely.

I would hold your preorders and consider whether you really want to encourage square enix to continue making crap like this


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 6, 2010)

Ah I'm pissed off now. I started in Gridania and thought hey I wonder If I can run down to Ul'dah. So last night I made the long trip down there. (Actually I went West as far as I could too and took a nice screenshot.
Anyways it turns out that they had some issues and well my character may be reset and I might have to recreate it.... 
I am still waiting for it to finish updating again...

Edit: My character is safe and now to make the trip back to Gridania...Done all the quests I can in Ul'dah


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 6, 2010)

Sreimund said:


> You can keep wondering since it's exclusive for PC and PS3
> 
> 
> I just heard an interesting fact through IGN.com
> ...



They make 360 controllers for pc. I set it up last night just waiting for the updater to do its thing. I wonder what the XP cap per week is? Hopefully it is somewhat high. Per character? Per class?


----------



## Sreimund (Sep 6, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> They make 360 controllers for pc. I set it up last night just waiting for the updater to do its thing. I wonder what the XP cap per week is? Hopefully it is somewhat high. Per character? Per class?



Well yeah but it was logical to assume you were talking about a plain 360 and not a controller the game isn't made for .

I have no answers myself to the xp cap but it's probably reasonable to assume it's the same for every class and you could PROBABLY level other characters.

I think it's pretty unreasonable to put an experience cap up like that though, especially when I play a new game I spend lots of time on it and I'm not really looking forward to not playing a number of days because I can't progress any further


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 6, 2010)

Sreimund said:


> Well yeah but it was logical to assume you were talking about a plain 360 and not a controller the game isn't made for .
> 
> I have no answers myself to the xp cap but it's probably reasonable to assume it's the same for every class and you could PROBABLY level other characters.
> 
> I think it's pretty unreasonable to put an experience cap up like that though, especially when I play a new game I spend lots of time on it and I'm not really looking forward to not playing a number of days because I can't progress any further



Well what if the cap is 30 hours per week? I mean that doesnt seem unreasonable.. would certainly balance out the guys who get to level 200 the first 3 days. And might give people who are just plain addicted to the game a chance to get out and do something else. 

Just trying to think of some reasons why they would do this, not necessarily saying that I agree/disagree.


----------



## Sreimund (Sep 6, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> Well what if the cap is 30 hours per week? I mean that doesnt seem unreasonable.. would certainly balance out the guys who get to level 200 the first 3 days. And might give people who are just plain addicted to the game a chance to get out and do something else.
> 
> Just trying to think of some reasons why they would do this, not necessarily saying that I agree/disagree.



I just rechecked and it seems it's as follows:

8 hours at normal experience followed by 7 hours of reduces experience followed by no experience and lots of angry gamers


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 6, 2010)

Well I have hit a wall with quests anyway. I did most of the quests from Gridania except a few of the Lvl 10 ones then went down to Ul'dah and did ALL the quests available to me then teleported back to Gridania to try to finish up the higher level quests I missed but I can't accept anymore because it won't allow me to exchange any of the quests. So my Lancer is pretty much stuck at level 11 now unless I just want to go around grinding and attacking random things.

 I am not really keen on the way they make you use spells as a Conjurer it's very difficult having to click your targets to cast. Weapon based combat is much simpler and effective.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 6, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> i wonder how well a 360 controller would work with this game..hmm



I play it with a 360 controller, play's pretty good with one too


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 6, 2010)

Grrr..I've been trying for over a week now..Still suspended beta!? Will it be open again or am I beat?


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 7, 2010)

KainXS said:


> I play it with a 360 controller, play's pretty good with one too



yep got mine hooked up finally and running. plays better with it than keyboard. really. plus you can relax a bit more.. yet another thing PC has over console - the option to become a console just like consoles are trying to become PCs


----------



## bogmali (Sep 7, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> yep got mine hooked up finally and running. plays better with it than keyboard. really. plus you can relax a bit more.. yet another thing PC has over console - the option to become a console just like consoles are trying to become PCs



Anything special you had to do cause I plugged mine and the game does not recognize it


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 7, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Anything special you had to do cause I plugged mine and the game does not recognize it



Run the FF 12 config (should be under start menu, square enix). You'll need to set it up but its not difficult


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am having trouble with the "sticking to the task" alchemy levequest in gridania. Does anyone know where the guy is that gives you the required materials?

http://www.ffxivcore.com/wiki/Sticking_to_the_Task

edit:

Found it. the person is near the archer's guild.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 7, 2010)

how is the game so far? fun? good weapons armor and that type of stuff? fun characters?



boooo i get accepted to the beta then I get this 



> New user registrations are not being accepted at this time.



while im trying to go DL the game


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 7, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> how is the game so far? fun? good weapons armor and that type of stuff? fun characters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hard to say. i have about 3 hours played time and I've only fought 4 mobs. Lots of questing/running around at the beginning and i lost patience. If nothing else it is a somewhat refreshing take on a stagnant MMORPG genre. It has its own flavor which is great, and its not just another WoW clone. It does need some work but there's plenty of potential.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Sep 7, 2010)

It has potential indeed. I wish the quests were more straightforward though. It can be hard to find objectives. Also, there aren't many tutorials in the beta.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Sep 8, 2010)

how do you manually patch this?


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 8, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> how do you manually patch this?



I googled the file name and downloaded it, then put in in the corresponding folder: something like 

Libraries: Documents: mygames > FFXIV beta version > downloads > ffxivbeta >bunch of freaking letters.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 8, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> how do you manually patch this?



Let the client download the initial file which will be a torrent file. Cancel the download and go to the folder where it was initially downloaded, launch the file on utorrent and restart the game client after torrent file is finished downloading.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Sep 8, 2010)

while the initial download is best done manually, the patcher does a decent job with most of the latest updates.


----------



## bpgt64 (Sep 9, 2010)

I re-entered my code with Sqaure Enix and it allowed me in!!! Got to move around before my game crashed...6 try's later....


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 9, 2010)

I was able to get accepted last night, (I already downloaded the game last week via torrent) and once logged in I created my character, watched 20 minutes of cutscenes, and then landed on the dock at some city. I managed to get to the first instance which is a bar/lounge area but I have not managed to get any further in the game.

So far the game has ran perfect for me. Not a single crash and according to fraps I'm getting 47-55 fps.

I'm running the game at default settings: 1920x1080 everything enabled 'on', 2x AA, shadows 'standard', and Ambient Occlusion, & Depth of Field by default are unchecked. Texture quality and texture filtering are both maxed out. (I did check both Ambient Occlusion, & Depth of Field at first as well as cranking up shadows to 'high' but I was then averaging 17 fps lol) So I reverted back.

the game is very fluid so far but I really have not played enough to properly judge it.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Sep 10, 2010)

Any one else have the error? help?


----------



## Sreimund (Sep 10, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100910/Fail700.jpg
> 
> Any one else have the error? help?



Usually I just press cancel or ok and then re-do the process. after that it works. Once I got that error and I pressed cancel and afterwards the game actually worked. If it repeats just assume the beta is broken again


----------



## TechPowerDown (Sep 10, 2010)

Sreimund said:


> Usually I just press cancel or ok and then re-do the process. after that it works. Once I got that error and I pressed cancel and afterwards the game actually worked. If it repeats just assume the beta is broken again



this is why i do not like beta's.....


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 10, 2010)

that error is because your virus protection blocked the beta installer. you gotta give it permission then run it again


----------



## TechPowerDown (Sep 10, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> that error is because your virus protection blocked the beta installer. you gotta give it permission then run it again



Thanks much man, i woulda never guessed. 

Edit-how do you give it permission


----------



## TechPowerDown (Sep 11, 2010)

Please help, i got the error again and don't know how to fix it


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 11, 2010)

I assume that you are running MSSE. Did you open the panel and allow the FFXIV beta thing?


----------



## TechPowerDown (Sep 11, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> I assume that you are running MSSE. Did you open the panel and allow the FFXIV beta thing?



i don't think i have MSE installed  if i do i don't know how to get to it


----------



## TechPowerDown (Sep 11, 2010)

same error every time, firewalls turned off, windows defenders turned off, i don't even have MSE installed


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 11, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> same error every time, firewalls turned off, windows defenders turned off, i don't even have MSE installed



try to delete antivirus from pc and try again, it helped me with some games even i had those games in exception list antivirus blocked em anyways so i deleted antivirus and it hepled.but not sure it will with this game.,


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you have to preorder the game to get a code to play the Beta?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 11, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Do you have to preorder the game to get a code to play the Beta?



no - pre-order will get you 8 days early access at the end of this month.  read some earlier posts to see where to get a beta code.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Sep 14, 2010)

I am loving how they fixed/changed a lot of the things that I hated about FF11.

1. A lot more solo friendly. I am all for grouping from time to time but not all the time. With kids and wife aggro, I dont have time to wait for a full group.

2. The ability to switch classes on the go. Also the ability to just play a class from the go. Trying to get Dark Knight in FF11 was a painful process... get level 30 warrior, then get the dark knight sword and kill 100 mobs with the sword.... UGGGGH.

3. Easier way's to earn exp and soe money via the Leve quests.

All in all those were my biggest gripes with the previous FF Online.

Archer/Thamaturgest all the way!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 14, 2010)

digibucc said:


> no - pre-order will get you 8 days early access at the end of this month.  read some earlier posts to see where to get a beta code.



actually only collectors edition will give you 8 days early access to game,but when u oder standart edition it will not.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 14, 2010)

is the multi class system that good? it seems like kind of a beating, having to level up two characters and keeping extra weapons. at least you can always change the 2nd class if you mess up..I guess.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 14, 2010)

I decided to skip this mmo and wait for TERA.Got so many games to finish so I wont have time to play it normally


----------



## kuroikenshi (Sep 15, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> is the multi class system that good? it seems like kind of a beating, having to level up two characters and keeping extra weapons. at least you can always change the 2nd class if you mess up..I guess.



You cant really mess up. Its really beneficial to you to level up more classes since you have more options.

You can reassign all your stat points but you just have to wait. it will give you back 20% of the points you used in which you will have to wait 30 minutes before you can take more off.

Im an archer and a thaumthurgist... it really helps up since I can heal and cast some debuffs on the enemies.

Also when I switch over to the thaumathurgist I can use certain archer special attacks which help me save up on my mana.

Also you dont really have to grind grind grind too long when leveling up your other classes because you can get these "leve" quests which are pretty easy and give you good exp and rank exp rewards and most importantly, repeatable after a 48 hour wait.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 15, 2010)

kuroikenshi said:


> You cant really mess up. Its really beneficial to you to level up more classes since you have more options.
> 
> You can reassign all your stat points but you just have to wait. it will give you back 20% of the points you used in which you will have to wait 30 minutes before you can take more off.
> 
> ...



okay interesting. so the whole character creation thing is a complete flop then? ;P it has no effect on who you are or how you will play. What about the birth signs thing? any insight on that? Lots of options it seems like...

The classes sound interesting but it seems like eventually every character will just be a mega-character. level 100 in all classes. interchangable.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Sep 15, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> okay interesting. so the whole character creation thing is a complete flop then? ;P it has no effect on who you are or how you will play. What about the birth signs thing? any insight on that? Lots of options it seems like...
> 
> The classes sound interesting but it seems like eventually every character will just be a mega-character. level 100 in all classes. interchangable.



Nah, some start with more points then others but it can balance itself out later on. No idea about the birth thing... it gives you a different guardian but not sure what role they play. Square never reveals full numbers like other games do when it comes to mechanics. 

It will take a long time before anyone has 100 level everythings... you get rank exp by the difficulty of the mobs and how often you use said skill for that class. my archer is level 8 and I only get about 130 rank exp if I am lucky with the level of mobs that I am fighting. If I move on to the next level of mobs, they are too difficult for me by myself since they have some nasty abilities like sleep and what not.

Also need to get better gear instead of the starter stuff.


----------



## human_error (Sep 16, 2010)

well I was speaking to someone at work today about this and I mentioned how dissapointed with the beta i was (mostly around the unusable UI). He told me where to find an exe which enabled a debug mode for the cursor - which puts it into hardware mode 

Now the framerate may not be upto scratch but 90% of the other problems i had with hating the game went away when the hardware cursor was enabled.

For anyone else wanting to give the beta another go with the UI at a decent level - http://www.ffxiah.com/forum/topic/13698/ffxiv-mouse-lag-fix/ is where to get the exe from which enabled hardware cursor debug mode.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 16, 2010)

oddly enough I never had mouse lag.. granted I switched to a controller the last few times I played it.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Sep 16, 2010)

human_error said:


> well I was speaking to someone at work today about this and I mentioned how dissapointed with the beta i was (mostly around the unusable UI). He told me where to find an exe which enabled a debug mode for the cursor - which puts it into hardware mode
> 
> Now the framerate may not be upto scratch but 90% of the other problems i had with hating the game went away when the hardware cursor was enabled.
> 
> For anyone else wanting to give the beta another go with the UI at a decent level - http://www.ffxiah.com/forum/topic/13698/ffxiv-mouse-lag-fix/ is where to get the exe from which enabled hardware cursor debug mode.



SE just released a news press and the jesus patch they have lined up will be adding hardware mouse upon release so no need to do any tweaking.


----------

